# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ի՞նչ թերթ եք կարդում

## Artgeo

ի՞նչ թերթեր եք կարդում։

----------


## John

Միայն «Ֆուտբոլ+»:

----------


## Sergey

6-7 տարի կլինի «Հայկական ժամանակ» և «Առավոտ», առաջ մեկ–մեկ էլ «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» էի կարդում։

----------


## kiki

աշխատանքի բերումով ինչ թերթ ասես չէի կարդում , հիմա համեմատաբար ավելի քիչ ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Միայն Medicus  :Smile: 
Մնացածը կարդում եմ առիթից առիթ, երբ կոնկրետ հոդված կա, որն ուզում եմ կարդալ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Աշխատանքի բերումով միշտ կարդում եմ միայն «Տնային առողջարան» թերթը, որի սրբագրիչն եմ (ուզած-չուզած պիտի կարդամ :Tongue:  ) և «TV-ալիք» շաբաթաթերթը, որն ամեն շաբաթ ստանում ենք։ Բայց չէի ասի, թե շատ եմ հավանում։ Հատկապես վերջին մոտ մի տարվա ընթացքում չափից դուրս շատ են հայկական հեռուստատեսության ու ընդհանրապես շոու բիզնեսին վերաբերող հոդվածները, որն ինձ քիչ է հետաքրքրում։ Բայց հետաքրքիր բաներ էլ են լինում։ 

Մեկ-մեկ էլ կարդում եմ «Լույս և ստվեր» ամսագիրը։ 
Ի դեպ, ուրիշ երկրներում չգիտեմ՝ ինչպես է, բայց մեզ մոտ բոլոր ժամանցային ամսագրերը ոնց որ լրիվ նույնը լինեն. նույն բովանդակությունը են, նույն խորագրերը և այլն...  :Boredom:  Տխուր է... :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մոտ 5-7 տարի առաջ լույս էր տեսնում "Գոլոս Արմենիի" թերթի հավելվածը "Աստղերի ներքո" շաբաթաթերթը: Մեծ հաճույքով դա կարդում էի ու հավաքում համարները: Սակայն հետո դադարեց լույս տեսնել… մինչև օրս նման թերթ չի հանդիպել: Այժմ թերթ չեմ կարդում, նորություններ ու ինֆորմացիա ստանում եմ ինտերնետի միջոցով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «TV-ալիք» շաբաթաթերթը, որն ամեն շաբաթ ստանում ենք


Ես էս թերթից մենակ երկու հոդված եմ կարդում, էն էլ մինչև տպագրվելը  :LOL: 



> Մեկ-մեկ էլ կարդում եմ «Լույս և ստվեր» ամսագիրը։


Ձե՞զ էլ են զոռով բերում: Մենք մի քանի անգամ ասել ենք, որ էլ չբերեն, բայց էլի բերում են: Մենք էլ փոստատարին վռնդում ենք, տանում է հարևանի տուն:  :LOL: 
Բայց ախր դա կարդալու բան չի: Ծայրից ծայր ջուր է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էս թերթից մենակ երկու հոդված եմ կարդում, էն էլ մինչև տպագրվելը 
> 
> Ձե՞զ էլ են զոռով բերում: Մենք մի քանի անգամ ասել ենք, որ էլ չբերեն, բայց էլի բերում են: Մենք էլ փոստատարին վռնդում ենք, տանում է հարևանի տուն: 
> Բայց ախր դա կարդալու բան չի: Ծայրից ծայր ջուր է:


Մեզ զանգել են, հարցրել են՝ ուզու՞մ եք բերենք։ :LOL:   Դե, ես էլ, քանի որ չգիտեի, ասեցի, որ բերեն, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ է։ Դե, ասում եմ, այդ ամսագիրը պարզապես մեկն է բազմաթիվ մյուս ժամանցային ամսագրերից, ոչ ավելի լավն է, ոչ էլ ավելի վատը, իմ կարծիքով։ 
Բյուր ջան, կարդալու բան լինել կամ չլինելը կախված է մարդուց։ Ոչ մի զարմանալի բան չկա նրա մեջ, որ այսօրվա ամսագրերը հրապարակում և արտացոլում են մեր այսօրվա երիտասարդության նախասիրությունների ու հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակը։ Նման թերթերն ու ամսագրերը ստեղծվում եմ՝ ըստ ներկայիս հասարակության պահանջարկի։ Դրանք չեն կարող ավելի լավը լինել, քան դրանցով հետաքրքրվող մարդիկ... :Think:

----------


## Sunlight

Վերջին շրջանում կարդում եմ հիմնականում թերթերի ինտերնետային էջերը. Չորրորդ իշխանություն, Հայկական ժամանակ և Առավոտ, երբ տրամադրությունս ցածր է և ցանկություն ունեմ բարձրացնելու (ախր շաատ "սրամիտ" հոդվածներ են հանդիպում) :Ok:  :
Լրատվություն ստանալու նպատակով` Ա1+, երբեմն էլ` Լրագիր:
Շաբաթը մեկ անգամ էլ թերթում եմ "Եթեր"-ը, որը, ծանոթներիցս մեկի ճիշտ բնորոշմամբ` ստանում են բոլորը բայց ոչ ոք չի կարդում :LOL:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Malu

Հիշում եմ մի ժամանակ բոլորը համատարած «02» էին կարդում  :LOL:  
Հիմա ժամանակի սղության պատճառով գրեթե թերթ չեմ կարդում, իսկ առաջ կարդում էի «Առավոտ», «Իրավունք», ժամանցային թերթրից «TV մոլ»

----------


## Մելիք

Հիմա ընդհանրապես թերթ չեմ կարդում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Հայաստանի հանրապետություն, Առավոտ, մեկ մեկ էլ Ազգ

----------


## Մանե

TV-ալիք
TV-մոլ
Սիրում եմ Դե-Ֆակտո ամսագիրը

----------


## Mesrop

Мир ПК

----------


## Աբելյան

вообще թերթ չեմ կարդում:

----------


## Goga

Ոչ մի թերթ էլ չեմ կարդում, որովհետև գրեթե բոլորն էլ հօգնեցնող, միօրինակ, բամբասանքներով ու քննադատությամբ են լցված :Beee:

----------


## Amaru

Ֆուտբոլ +,Ֆուտբոլ 365,Ֆուտբոլ review,90 րոպե...Ամսագրերից՝ Մեծ Ֆուտբոլ  :Tongue:

----------


## Angelina

Թերթ չեմ կարդում, բայց ամսագրերից «Լույս և Ստվերը»:

----------


## Երվանդ

Առավոտ, Ազգ, 168ժամ, Չորրորդ իշխանություն, Ֆուտբոլ+

----------


## Angelina

> Առավոտ, Ազգ, 168ժամ, Չորրորդ իշխանություն, Ֆուտբոլ+


Լավ էլ թերթ ես կարդում հա, մալադեց:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լավ էլ թերթ ես կարդում հա, մալադեց:


Հա ես քաղաքականցված ՀՀ քաղաքացիների թվին եմ պատկանում, ու միշտ հետևում եմ ինչա կատարվում, ուղղակի ստեղ քաղաքականության բաժնում գրառումներ չեմ անում քանի որ սովորաբար երկար գրել չեմ սիրում :Sad:

----------


## John

> Ֆուտբոլ +,Ֆուտբոլ 365,Ֆուտբոլ review,90 րոպե...Ամսագրերից՝ Մեծ Ֆուտբոլ


Բայց ախր առաջին 4-ում նույն բաներն են գրում… ո՞նց ես նույն բանը 4 անգամ կարդում, չհաշված ամսագիրը…

----------


## Kita

իրավունք
տատիկս է կարդում ու ես էլ ուզած-չուզած մասնակցում եմ...

----------


## Philosopher

"Հայկական ժամանակ", "Գրական թերթ', "Совершенно секретно', Литгазета, New York Times, Washington Post

----------


## Amaru

> Բայց ախր առաջին 4-ում նույն բաներն են գրում… ո՞նց ես նույն բանը 4 անգամ կարդում, չհաշված ամսագիրը…


Բացատրեմ տարբերությունը  :Tongue:   Ֆուտբոլ պլյուսը,երբ ասում ա,որ,ասենք Ռեալը *կգնի* եսիմ ում,էտ նշանակում ա ,որ տենց բան հաստատ չի լինի  :Tongue:  Հարցնում ես խի՞ եմ բա էտ կարդում... Որ իմանամ՝ինչ չի լինելու:  :Jpit:  Ֆուտբոլ Ռիվյուն Արարատիս թերթն ա...Մերոնց հարցազրույցներն են շատ լինում...Ֆուտբոլ 365ի հոդվածներն են լավը լինում,Իննսուն րոպեինն էլ...Մնաց ամսագիրը  :Tongue:  Լավն ա:  :Smile:  Ֆ-ս-յ-ո  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Բացատրեմ տարբերությունը   Ֆուտբոլ պլյուսը,երբ ասում ա,որ,ասենք Ռեալը *կգնի* եսիմ ում,էտ նշանակում ա ,որ տենց բան հաստատ չի լինի  Հարցնում ես խի՞ եմ բա էտ կարդում... Որ իմանամ՝ինչ չի լինելու:  Ֆուտբոլ Ռիվյուն Արարատիս թերթն ա...Մերոնց հարցազրույցներն են շատ լինում...Ֆուտբոլ 365ի հոդվածներն են լավը լինում,Իննսուն րոպեինն էլ...Մնաց ամսագիրը  Լավն ա:  Ֆ-ս-յ-ո


Իսկ ես մենակ «Ֆուտբոլ+» եմ կարդում…
Փաստորեն Միլան Բարոշը «Չելսի» չի գնա  :Think:    լավ է   :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

> Իսկ ես մենակ «Ֆուտբոլ+» եմ կարդում…
> Փաստորեն Միլան Բարոշը «Չելսի» չի գնա    լավ է


Ուհու  :Hands Up:  Հուսով եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թերթ չեմ կարդում, բայց ամսագրերից «Լույս և Ստվերը»:


Մի անհամեստ հարց. դու քո՞ կամքով ես գնում, թե՞ զոռով ձեր տուն են բերում:

----------


## Shushan

Թիվիմոլ, հետաքրքիր նորություններ կան…

----------


## Srtik

LA Times

----------


## Koroleva

Հայաստանում շատ են այնպիսի թերթերը, որոնք ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ կարդալ վատ գրված նյութերի և էթիկայի տարրական օրենքները չպահելով, բայց կան թերթեր, որոնք կարդալիս երևում է պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, ինչը շատ է պետք մեր լրագրողներին
*www.ArmeniaNow.com*

----------


## Angelina

> Հայաստանում շատ են այնպիսի թերթերը, որոնք ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ կարդալ վատ գրված նյութերի և էթիկայի տարրական օրենքները չպահելով, բայց կան թերթեր, որոնք կարդալիս երևում է պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, ինչը շատ է պետք մեր լրագրողներին
> *www.ArmeniaNow.com*


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ:

----------


## Koroleva

> Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ:


Դու կարդո՞ւմ ես ArmeniaNow.com

----------


## Amarasos

թերթ ընդհանրապես չեմ կարդում :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու կարդո՞ւմ ես ArmeniaNow.com


Ես մեկ-մեկ կարդում եմ  :Hands Up:  Վահան Իշխանյանը շատ լավ է գրում  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

http://day.az. հետաքրքիրա ադրբեջանցիները ինչ են գրում մեր մասին :Cool:

----------


## Lilushik

Դասերի բերումով թերթ շատ եմ կարդում ,նույնիսկ այնպես է ստացվում,որ ստիպված եմ լինում միևնույն նյութի մասին տարբեր թերթերում կարդալ՝ գտնելու տարբերությունը,էթիկական սղալները և այլն... Սակայն մեծ հաճույքով կարդում եմ ««Ազգ»» օրաթերթի ի-նեթ տարբերակը...
Հանգստի համար նախընտրում եմ ««Ես՞  Yes!»» ամսագիրը… :Hands Up:

----------


## P.S.

»Հայկական ժամանակ«-ի առաջին էջը եւ քիչ հոդվածներ մյուս էջերում: Հիմնականում Հայկ Գեվորգյանի հոդվածները: Ափսոս Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը հեռացավ: Շատ լավ էր գրում: 

»Առավոտի« խմբագրականը- կլասս, Արամ Աբրահամյանը ամենալավ խմբագիրն է, եվրոպական ճաշակով եւ հայկական իրատեսությամբ եւ լրագրողական իսկական ոճով: Ուղղակի շնորհակալ եմ իրենից: 

168 ժամի հեղինակներին, հիմնականում Տիգրան Պասկևիչյան, Արա Գալոյան, Լիլիթ Ավագյան եւ մյուս հեղինակներին: Պասկը երբեմն շատ դիպուկ է ու սիրուն գրում: 

Չորրորդ իշխանություն եւ Հայոց աշխարհ խժալու համար: Երկու ծայրահեղ եւ խելագառ թերթեր են: Երբեմն Հայկական ժամանակի Նիկոլի խմբագրականները նույնն են հիշեցնում: 

Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի վեբ-կայքը: Շատ լավն է: 

Ասյքանը: ԱրմենիաՆաու չեմ կարդում, ձանձրալի է: Ու երկար են հոդվածները: Ազգը՝ երբեմն...Տարեգիր, լրագիր, սենց օն-լայն թերթեր կան, բայց դե էն չեն: Ամբողջական պատկեր չեն տալիս եւ հավանականությունը լավ հոդվածի հանդիպելու աննշան է: 

Մի ժամանակ Ամեկ պլյուսի սայթը լավն էր: Հիմա  թե լրագրող չկա, թե հավես չունեն, բայց այլևս օպերատիվ չեն: Տեսնենք, էս ընտրություններին ոնց կաշխատեն....

----------


## kiki

երկու օր առաջ ձեռքս ընկավ "Ե՞ս" ամսագիրը... անկեղծ և կարճ ասած՝ հիմարություն էր...

----------


## Artgeo

> երկու օր առաջ ձեռքս ընկավ "Ե՞ս" ամսագիրը... անկեղծ և կարճ ասած՝ հիմարություն էր...


Մի քանի տարի առաջ, որ դեռ Թբիլիսի էի մաման էր բերել... Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Tumbler

El Style ահագին հետաքրքիր բանա լինում բայց ոչ միշտ :Cool:

----------


## Lilushik

> Մի քանի տարի առաջ, որ դեռ Թբիլիսի էի մաման էր բերել... Համաձայն եմ


Ո՞նց կարող ես մի քանի տարի առաջ կարդացած լինես,եթե այն դեռևս 7 ամիս է,ինչ լույս է տեսնում… :Shok:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հայկական թերթեր էստեղ չեն արտադրվում, ստիպված կարդում եմ  
-> 20 minut
-> metro
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ո՞նց կարող ես մի քանի տարի առաջ կարդացած լինես,եթե այն դեռևս 7 ամիս է,ինչ լույս է տեսնում…


Ուրեմն կամ ժամանական եմ խառնել, կամ թերթը:
1) Կամ ամառն ա բերել ու ինձ թվում է, որ շուտ եմ կարդացել։
2) Շուտ ուրիշ թերթա բերել ու դրա տեղն եմ դնում:

Բայց մեկա ԵՍ -ն էր, ուրեմն առաջին տարբերակնա: Արխիվում պտի որ ունենամ պահած: Որ կգնամ կնայեմ մի հատ:  :Wink:

----------


## Tumbler

Հիմնականում АиФ եմ կարդում. Մեկ-մեկ Эфир. Ու լիքը El Style. :Cool:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Ինֆորմացիա = տեղեկանք, տեղեկութիւն
Էթիկ= վարք, բարք

----------


## Էդգար

«Առավոտ», «Հայկական ժամանակ», «Չորրորդ իշխանություն», «Երկիր», «168 ժամ»

----------


## Dr. M

ԳԻՆԴ եմ կարդում ես վերջերս  :Angry2: 
աշխատանք եմ ուզում, հետաքրքիր գործ, թեկուզ ոչ մասնագիտական  :Sad:

----------


## Root

Մի ժամանակ "Առավոտ" էի կարդում , բայց քանի որ վերջին տարիներին այն անբարոյականացվեց, սկսեցի "Իրավունք"  կարդալ , ...իսկ Հրատնի ` հայտնի դեպքերից հետ գնալուց հետո երբեք էլ չեմ կարդացել, այժմ "Չորրորդ իշխանության" Նանարիկի հարցազրույցներն եմ կարդում մեկ էլ Մոզամբիկի պատմությունները: 
Մամուլում այլևս նորմալ թերթ չմնաց, թրևս մենակ Ծրագիրը ~

----------


## Kheranyan

Հիմանակնում թերթ չեմ կարդում, որովհետև հետաքրքիր ձևով չեն մատուցում ինֆորմացիան: Թերթ կարդալուց մի տեսակ ձանձրույթ եմ զգում: Եթե կարդում եմ, ապա Չորրորդ Իշխանություն կամ 168 Ժամ:

----------


## Էդգար

> "Չորրորդ իշխանության" Նանարիկի հարցազրույցներն եմ կարդում մեկ էլ Մոզամբիկի պատմությունները:


Ես էլ եմ դրանք շատ սիրում, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ ես ամբողջ թերթն եմ կարդում:
Բայց ամեն դեպքում մի հարց էտ երբ ա «Առավոտ»-ը անբարոյականացել? :Shok:

----------


## Root

Երբ որ սկսելա սուտ ինֆորմացիա `Չպարզված ու վարկաբեկված հրապարակել . ամենևին չհետաքրքրվելով դե ինչ հետևանքներ կարողա ունենան: Չեմ մանրամասացնելու, բայց հաստատ ապացույցներ ունեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

Ընդհանրապես Առավոտի հոդվածներին վաղուց եմ հետևում ու ինչ-որ չափով համաձայն եմ Root-ի հետ։

----------


## Root

Թերթը , անկախ նրանից թե ինչ քաղաքական ու սոցիալական խմբավորման պարբերականն է հանդիսանում, ամենից առաջ  օբյեկտիվության խնդիր ունի ... ամենակարդացվող թերթերը օբյեկտիվ հավաստի տեղեկություններ պարունակող ու էնպիսի սենսացիոն բովանդակությամբ լրագրերն են որոնք ոչ միայն պատճառահետևանքային հիմքի վրա են կառուցված այլև նաև արդարության ժողովրդավարական արժեքների և ինֆորմացիայի ճշտության: 
Հայաստանում այդպիսի թերթ ցավոք արդեն չեմ տեսնում ... թերևս Ա1+  կայքի բովանդակությունն էլ եմ երբեմն կարդում:

----------


## Էդգար

«Տարեգիր» կամ «Երկիր» կարդացող չկա?

----------


## asho

Ես մենակ <<Yes>> մեկ էլ <<Boom>> եմ կարդում: Դրանք ամենահետաքրքիր և երիտասարդականն են:

----------


## kaprizka-15

թերթ TV-mol, ֆուտբոլ +

----------


## Hardcore Տատի

Стрна Игр

Хакер спец

Железо

EDGE  ես մեկը Անգլիաից ամիսը 2  անգամ ստանում եմ

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> «Առավոտ», «Հայկական ժամանակ», «Չորրորդ իշխանություն», «Երկիր», «168 ժամ»


Եթե ավելի շատ ժամանակ կոմպի դիմաց եք անցկացնում, ապա էս բոլորի փոխարեն կարող եք www.lragir.am կարդալ։ :Xeloq:

----------


## Norton

Ազատություն
Ա1պլյուս
Հայկական ժամանակ
Առավոտ
Չորրորդ իշխանություն 
Լրագիր
Պանորամա
Ազգ
Հետք
168 ժամ

----------


## Fedayi

*Делoвой экспресс*

*IT-media* ամսագիր

----------


## Սահակ

Թերթ.am

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չորրորդ իշխանություն

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Չորրորդ իշխանություն


Հայլուրի հետ չես համեմատի, բայց որ ճիշտն ասեմ մի _անհավաստի աղբյուր_ էլ էդ թերթնա:  :Smile: 

Ես ինքս տեղեկանում եմ. Ա1+, Առավոտ եվ երբեմն էլ day.az թերթերից:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հայլուրի հետ չես համեմատի, բայց որ ճիշտն ասեմ մի _անհավաստի աղբյուր_ էլ էդ թերթնա: 
> 
> Ես ինքս տեղեկանում եմ. Ա1+, Առավոտ եվ երբեմն էլ day.az թերթերից:


Դե չգիտեմ անհավաստիա,թե չէ,բայց երևի ամենահետաքրքիր թերթնա՝հետաքրքիր հոդվածներ են տպագրվում ու կարդալը միապաղաղ չի անցնում…
Հատկապես շատա դուր գալիս Քյոհնա կտակարանի մասը

----------


## Աբելյան

ՀԺ, բայց իրանց գրածներին էլ չեմ վստահում  :Tongue: 
www.lragir.am-այ էս ա ամենաօբյեկտիվ թերթը

----------


## Նարե

Հայկական ժամանակ-the best
Չորորդ Իշխանություն
Ժամանակ Երևան
Հայք
Հրապարակ( մի քանի որ արաջ եմ սկսել կարդալ)
Արավոտ
Ա1+


  .............. և այս բոլոիրց հետո գալիս ա Հայլուրը

----------


## Kuk

«Չորրորդ Իշխանություն»
«Հայկական Ժամանակ»

----------


## Anchi

Մասնագիտության բերումով ամեն ինչ կարդում եմ: "Ազգ", "Առավոտ", "Հայկական ժամանակ", "Չորրոդ իշխանություն", Lragir.am, A1plus, Hetq.am, Media.am
Տարբեր ամսագրեր- "Elle style'', "Elite life", "3 միլիոն","Քեզ համար" և այլն:

----------


## Sator

> ՀԺ, բայց իրանց գրածներին էլ չեմ վստահում 
> www.lragir.am-այ էս ա ամենաօբյեկտիվ թերթը


Հետաքրքիր է, տեղյակ եք արդյոք, որ լրագիրը Օրինաց Երկիր կուսակցությանն է պատկանում  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հետաքրքիր է, տեղյակ եք արդյոք, որ լրագիրը Օրինաց Երկիր կուսակցությանն է պատկանում


Բայց մի՞թե դա կարևոր է  :Shok:  Կարծում եմ ցանկացած մարդ կհավատա նույնիսկ Հայլուրին, եթե նրանք օբյեկտիվ լինեն։

----------


## Sator

> Բայց մի՞թե դա կարևոր է  Կարծում եմ ցանկացած մարդ կհավատա նույնիսկ Հայլուրին, եթե նրանք օբյեկտիվ լինեն։


Չեմ կարծում, որ դու լուսնից հենց նոր իջար ու միացար այս քննարկմանը: Մի թե քեզ համար դեռ գաղտնիք է, որ Հայատսանում որևէ օբյեկտիվ լրատվամիջոց գոյություն չունի, մի թե քեզ համար դեռևս հասկանալի ու պարզ չէ, որ բոլոր ԶԼՄ-ները աշխատում են կոնկրետ ուժերի համար, իսկ եթե հայտնի դարձավ գոնե հիմա, ապա իմացիր, որ լրագիրն աշխատում է Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի համար, ինչը նշանակում է, որ շատ շուտով այն կաշխատի նաև իշխանության համար  :Wink: 

Թարմ է դեռ այն հիշողությունը, երբ Բաղդասարյանը ԱԺ նախագահ էր և լրագիրը խիստ իշխանական ԶԼՄ

----------


## Արամ

Թերթ չէ ժուռնալ եմ կարդում՝ Կոմպյուտեր Պրեսս

----------


## Artgeo

> Չեմ կարծում, որ դու լուսնից հենց նոր իջար ու միացար այս քննարկմանը: Մի թե քեզ համար դեռ գաղտնիք է, որ Հայատսանում որևէ օբյեկտիվ լրատվամիջոց գոյություն չունի, մի թե քեզ համար դեռևս հասկանալի ու պարզ չէ, որ բոլոր ԶԼՄ-ները աշխատում են կոնկրետ ուժերի համար, իսկ եթե հայտնի դարձավ գոնե հիմա, ապա իմացիր, որ լրագիրն աշխատում է Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի համար, ինչը նշանակում է, որ շատ շուտով այն կաշխատի նաև իշխանության համար 
> 
> Թարմ է դեռ այն հիշողությունը, երբ Բաղդասարյանը ԱԺ նախագահ էր և լրագիրը խիստ իշխանական ԶԼՄ


Կարծում եմ իմ պատասխանում հստակ գրված էր, որ ամենևին չի հետաքրքրում ում է պատկանում այս կամ այն ԶԼՄ-ն։ Ես պատրաստ եմ նույնիսկ Սերժ Ազարտիչի Հայլուրը նայել մեծ հաճույքով, եթե այն դառնա օբյեկտիվ ԶԼՄ ու պատրաստ եմ միանգամից դադարել կարդալ Ա1+, եթե այն դառնա Հայլուրի նման, իսկ դու շարունակում ես պնդել, որ Լրագիրը ազգային անվտանգության քարտուղարուհունն է…

----------


## Sator

> Կարծում եմ իմ պատասխանում հստակ գրված էր, որ ամենևին չի հետաքրքրում ում է պատկանում այս կամ այն ԶԼՄ-ն։ Ես պատրաստ եմ նույնիսկ Սերժ Ազարտիչի Հայլուրը նայել մեծ հաճույքով, եթե այն դառնա օբյեկտիվ ԶԼՄ ու պատրաստ եմ միանգամից դադարել կարդալ Ա1+, եթե այն դառնա Հայլուրի նման, իսկ դու շարունակում ես պնդել, որ Լրագիրը ազգային անվտանգության քարտուղարուհունն է…


Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես էլ չկարողացար հասկանալ թե ինչ կապ ունի, որ այն ազգային անվտանգության քարտուղարուհունն է, բայց չեմ պատրաստվում շարունակել բացատրական աշխատանքը, մեկ է չես հասկանա:

----------


## Արամ

> Ցավում եմ, որ այդպես էլ չկարողացար հասկանալ թե ինչ կապ ունի, որ այն ազգային անվտանգության քարտուղարուհունն է, բայց չեմ պատրաստվում շարունակել բացատրական աշխատանքը, մեկ է չես հասկանա:


մեկ հարց, իսկ ինչ կապ ունի ՍՍ ա թե ԱԱՔ-ինը :Smile:

----------


## Sator

> մեկ հարց, իսկ ինչ կապ ունի ՍՍ ա թե ԱԱՔ-ինը


Այ հենց հարցն էլ դրանում էր, որ որևէ կապ չունի, ուստի և շատ արագ լրագիրը կդառնա նույն հայլուրի ինտերնետային տարբերակը

----------


## Artgeo

> Այ հենց հարցն էլ դրանում էր, որ որևէ կապ չունի, ուստի և շատ արագ լրագիրը կդառնա նույն հայլուրի ինտերնետային տարբերակը


Որ կդառնա, չենք կարդա  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

"Չորրորդ Իշխանություն", մեկ մեկ էլ "Հայք"

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Էկոլոգիային նպաստելու նպատակով, աշխատում եմ չաջակցել թերթ արտադրող ձեռնարկություններին. թերթ չեմ կարդում՝ այլ կարդում եմ համակարգչի էկրանից։ :Yerexa:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էկոլոգիային նպաստելու նպատակով, աշխատում եմ չաջակցել թերթ արտադրող ձեռնարկություններին. թերթ չեմ կարդում՝ այլ կարդում եմ համակարգչի էկրանից։


Մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվեմ, ու ասեմ, որ համակարգչի էկրանը էլեկտրաէներգիա է սպառում, որ արտադրվում է ջերմակայաններում գազ վառելով, որն էլ իր հերթին աղտոտում է շրջակա միջավայրը։ Նենց որ թերթ կարդալը էկոլոգիային նպաստելու հետ որեւէ կապ չունի։ :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ես էլ թերթ չեմ կարդում։

----------

Ariadna (12.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Շատ թերթեր եմ կարդում, բայց հիմնականներն են «Հայկական ժամանակ», «Առավոտ», «168 ժամ», երբեմն (առաջ հաճախ) «Չորրորդ իշխանություն», երբեմն «Ժամանակ Երևան», «Հրապարակ»:

----------


## dvgray

էսօր բացեցի "Հայկական ժամանակի" սայթը - 
հինը hzh.am
նորը  http://www.armtimes.com/
ու հաճելիորեն զարմացա: լավ սայթ է, 
վերջապես իմ նախընտրած թերթը կրկին կարդալու հնարավորություն ունեմ:

----------

Chuk (22.01.2010), Kuk (22.01.2010), Նարե (22.01.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Ներկայումս Հայաստանում չեմ գտնվում, դրա համար հիմնականում կարդում եմ հայկական թերթերի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակները՝

«Առավոտ» — www.aravot.am
«Ա1պլյուս» www.a1plus.am
«Հայկական ժամանակ» - http://www.armtimes.com
«Հետք» – www.hetq.am
«168 ժամ» - http://168.am
«Չորրորդ իշխանություն» – www.chi.am

երբեմն էլ օգտվում եմ www.armtown.com կայքից լուրերին տարբեր աղբյուրներից արագ ծանոթանալու համար։

----------

Ձայնալար (22.01.2010)

----------


## pispers

Հարցը այնքան էլ հստակ չի: Ո՞ր մամուլի մասին է խոսքը՝ միայն հայկակա՞ն: Եթե այո, ապա Լրագիր և Հայկական Ժամանակ:

----------


## Gayl

«Հայկական Ժամանակ» մեկ-մեկ էլ «Չորրորդ Իշխանություն»:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի քանի տարի առաջ շատ փնտրեցի ու գտա արվեստի մասին «Առագաստ» ամսագիրը: Շատ լավն է: Գրական ստեղծագործությունների, նկարիչների հարցազրույցներ ու անպայման նկարներ, երաժիշտներ... բովանդակալից ու մատչելի: Ափսոս վաղուց չի հրատարակվում, թե մեզ մոտ չեն ստանում:

Հ.Գ. Եթե արվեստին վերաբերվող ամսագիր գիտեք, ասեք:  :Smile:

----------


## ՄՄարիամ

<<Կրթություն>> շաբաթաթերթը

----------


## Այբ

Սկզբում պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ դժգոհելով էի ամեն շաբաթ ամբիոնից «Գրական թերթ» գնում: Կուրսով նույնիսկ բողոքեցինք: 
Ճիշտ է, եսիմինչեր չեն գրում «Գրական թերթ» -ում  ( թերություններով հանդերձ՝  սա է մեր գրական կյանքի վիճակը), բայց հետաքրքիր հոդվածներ, լավ գործեր մեկ-մեկ  հանդիպում են, հետո էլ իմանում ես, թե ինչ նոր գրքեր են  լույս տեսել, ինչ գրական միջոցառումներ են տեղի ունեցել...
Ամեն շաբաթ պարտադիր  գնում ու կարդում եմ:

Հ.Գ. Կուրսով աղմուկ բարձրացնելուց հետո ոչ ամբիոնից:

----------


## Զաքար

Կարդում եմ հիմնականում ՀՀ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի թերթը:
Ընտիր թերթ է (բառիս բոլոր իմաստներով):   :Smile:

----------


## Areg ak

համաձայն եմ

----------


## Գայանա

«Հայկական ժամանակ» և «168 Ժամ»

----------

